# How can I turn off email notifications?



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (May 19, 2012)

B


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2012)

I can change that for you if you would like.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2012)

USER CP, setting and option, emails and notifications, adjust accordingly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> USER CP, setting and option, emails and notifications, adjust accordingly.



You know, I looked at that page three times and could not see it until this last time. D'oh!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know, I looked at that page three times and could not see it until this last time. D'oh!!!!



No worries. I remember it was a question I had to field once, back when I was a moderator here, lol, it's the only reason I remembered off top of my head.


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (May 20, 2012)

I'm on an iPhone and I cannot find this setting.  Maybe I need to log on via my pc.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2012)

Hypnosis Changes Lives said:
			
		

> I'm on an iPhone and I cannot find this setting.  Maybe I need to log on via my pc.



Do you use the DC app for IPhone/iPad?  I use it, and while it's very convenient, it doesn't have many of the features of the regular web site.


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (May 20, 2012)

Yep I do. Many iPhone apps have this limitation, is a pain cause I pretty much only use the iPhone.   I'll log in to the full site and turn that off from there.  )


----------

